# Check This out



## Mon Mon (Jan 26, 2003)

Has Anyone ever really Pissed you Off but your too much of a wimp to get reveng. 


This this site is for you my friendhttp://www.ninja4hire.com 


 Yes now you can Hire a real live NINJA to go out and exact your reveng


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2003)

This was mentioned here before I think--funny stuff.


----------

